# Coal



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Any bonzo ideas on creating life-like "coal", or do you just buy it at the LHS?
I was thinking of spraying some kittly litter flat black. Don't need much, just enough to fill a couple gondolas.
By the way, I have a Planter's Peanuts gondola filled with real dry-roasted nuts. It gets lots of grins and yuks!
Suggestions?
Bob


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

When I first started reading I was thinking buy it I've tried and failed at my many attempts, But then you said kitty litter, Hummmm
View attachment Light bulb.bmp
I havn't tried that one????
That might just work. If you would try it, then let us know or better yet let us see how it turned out!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd probably go find some really small stone and spray that black.

Here's one person's solution: http://www.modelrailforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=13939


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

raleets said:


> Any bonzo ideas on creating life-like "coal", or do you just buy it at the LHS?
> I was thinking of spraying some kittly litter flat black. Don't need much, just enough to fill a couple gondolas.
> By the way, I have a Planter's Peanuts gondola filled with real dry-roasted nuts. It gets lots of grins and yuks!
> Suggestions?
> Bob


I picked up the JWD Coal loads at Rider's there in Flint.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd check out black aquarium gravel. Kitty litter tends to clump into an unsightly mass when it gets wet (consider how it looks in the box after a few days). It's also made of clay, which has a tendency to get sticky when wet.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

A second thought: I recall reading that the black, flint grit that goes on roofing shingles can be purchased from building-supply and roofing companies (without the shingle). Some people were using it for coal or for black ballast.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The roofing flint sounds like a good idea, that would be nice small uniform pieces.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever you decide make a false bottom in your car, so you don't need to fill the car completely.
Make it out of card board or balsa wood and glue your "coal" to the top of it.
You can make it to were you can remove the "coal" insert if you want to.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

When I was reinforcing the corners on some CN Rail coal cars I bagged some coal. I use the real stuff. lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The "real stuff" is pretty dirty, which is a minus.


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

That's the only bad part. The wife was pretty pissed when I got it on the carpet to. But it does get the coal cars side walls looking pretty good.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

Speaking of coal i know where to get some. CN just dumped 36 cars full 
120 Km west of me. thats roughly 3800 tonnes of coal needing picked up:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I just found an old bag (no, not my wife) of "oil dry" that was in the corner of my garage. It's a strong candidate for a coat of flat black spray sometime tomorrow to see if it can pretend to be "coal".
In fact, I'm going to do two batches. One with gloss black, and one with flat.
The gloss will more than likely need some Dull cote to tone it down.
I'll let you know how it turns out. You never know....I might get lucky!
Bob


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

raleets said:


> Any bonzo ideas on creating life-like "coal", or do you just buy it at the LHS?
> I was thinking of spraying some kittly litter flat black. Don't need much, just enough to fill a couple gondolas.
> By the way, I have a Planter's Peanuts gondola filled with real dry-roasted nuts. It gets lots of grins and yuks!
> Suggestions?
> Bob


On hopper cars, I buy the ones that come with the coal loads. This way, if I'm pulling up a grade there is really no extra weight. Also, if the car should turn over, there's no coal to clean up afterwards. If the color of the car is other than black, I remove the load, spray the inside of the car with flat black. I also very lightly spray the out side of it as well. Doing this creates the illusion that this car has been used for over an extensive period of time hauling coal. 

This way whether I run it or park it on a siding being either empty or full, it will still give the same visual effect. I also hit all the cars with a little red primer to give the look of rust. The coal I do buy, is both from the hobby shop and on line. I use it at my coaling site. 
JZ


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

TONOFFUN80 said:


> Speaking of coal i know where to get some. CN just dumped 36 cars full
> 120 Km west of me. thats roughly 3800 tonnes of coal needing picked up:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I swear I didn't work on those trucks. lol


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

jz,
I truly respect you guys who go the last mile for authenticity. I'm also in the collectible car hobby (Buicks) and strive for total "bone stock" original everything.
However, this model RR gig is strictly a fun thing to fill the long, cold Michigan winters so I'm not overly ding-dong about every last detail. If it resembles "coal" that will be good enough for me. 
It's entirely possible that attitude will change, but for now I'm just havin' a good time watchin' the choo-choos go 'round and 'round. 
Thanks for the tips,
Bob


----------



## the_train_nut (Feb 14, 2011)

I use dried coffee grounds after I enjoy the brew, then use white or yellow wood glue to adhere them and follow with acrylic paint in whatever color I need.

I also add a few spoonfuls to my grass mulch to create a stoney look to grasslands. This usually creates areas with dark brown lumps larger than the size of the grass bits -- but I work in N Scale.....


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I may have literally "stumbled" onto something from which to create "coal".
While walking past my cat's food dish barefoot last night, I stepped on a couple morsels that he had left on the floor outside the bowl. OUCH!
But.....when I picked them up my crazed mind immediately saw some "coal" in the making.
Later today I'm going to hit a gob with flat black and see what it looks like.
The little bits are just about the perfect size and shape. I'll let you know how it works out. 
This may be the PURRfect answer to creating model coal. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, being organic, it'll deteriorate as time goes by, I'd rethink that.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you ever seen old cat food? It just dries up to concrete hardness. Never really goes away. And they eat this stuff 

If you want lightweight coal or grain or whatever, there is a the flushable kitty litter. The stuff we get is made from corn and doesnt fall apart when wet and is very light. I have some flat black paint at home, maybe I'll paint some and let you guys know how it looks, but if you need "grain" you could use it in natural form. Just sayin...........


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Personally, I use the real thing......................

Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm minutes away from heading to the barn to spray the cat food and see if it looks enough like "coal" to fool the cat 
As for deteriorating, I read the ingrediants on the bag and discovered there's enough preservitives in there to satisfy a mummy party.
No wonder my cat heads for the basement so often. He doesn't want to be well-preserved beyond his nine lives! 
I'll let you know how this caper turns out.
Bob


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

OK, I'm back in from the train garage and happy to report the "coal" is scary real after masking off the hopper car, building a foam false bottom, and loading in enough kitty food to fill the car.
I gave it a nice dusting of flat black, not once but twice, and it looks pretty darned good! Tomorrow I'll give it a shot of Dullcote to keep it all nicely in place. 
My cat (Phil) thanked me for including him in my layout, although he looked like he was pouting a bit when I "borrowed" a few morsels of his dinner.
If this stuff gets "ripe" sometime in the future, I'll just have to run the train a little faster to provide breeze and ventilation. 
Sure am havin' some fun,
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Friskies / schmiskies ...

Go for it, I say !!!

Post a pic when it's all dry / finished.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> OK, I'm back in from the train garage and happy to report the "coal" is scary real after masking off the hopper car, building a foam false bottom, and loading in enough kitty food to fill the car.
> I gave it a nice dusting of flat black, not once but twice, and it looks pretty darned good! Tomorrow I'll give it a shot of Dullcote to keep it all nicely in place.
> My cat (Phil) thanked me for including him in my layout, although he looked like he was pouting a bit when I "borrowed" a few morsels of his dinner.
> If this stuff gets "ripe" sometime in the future, I'll just have to run the train a little faster to provide breeze and ventilation.
> ...



Better then using kitty litter as you might have ended up with a different "load" on top of the "coal" in your cars.:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,
PLEASE don't rat me out to Ralston Purina 'cause those dudes may want some kind of huge "rights fee" for providing a load of coal :laugh:
Bob


----------

